# NUEVA VIA EXPRESA ALMIRANTE GRAU



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

HOLA A TODOS!

SALUDOS DESDE LA CERCANA SYDNEY! JA JA

BUENO HACE UN TIEMPO PUSE LAS FOTOS DE LA NUEVA VIA EXPRESA GRAU PERO LAS VUELVO A PONER. 

UN ABRAZO A TODOS!

FRANCISCO

P.D1. SI ALGUIEN MAS TIENE FOTOS DE LA NUEVA VIA EXPRESA POR FAVOR AGREGARLAS ACA!

P.D2. QUE BIEN QUE EL CENTRO ESTE PROGRESANDO! ARRIBA LIMA! ARRIBA PERU!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No me había percatado de que también había una buena cantidad de edificios en esa zona, lo malo es que se ven viejos..., peor igual ha mejorado bastante el aspecto de ese sitio. Buen thread!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Francisco. El cambio en Grau es evidente. 
Y como dice Juan, hay varios edificios grandes en la zona (uno de ellos de 19 pisos), aunque algo viejos.
Sería bacán que se produjeran nuevas inversiones, que la vía mejorara y se convirtiera en algo parecido a la Vía Expresa del Paseo de la República. Difícil, pero no imposible.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

buenas fotos, se ve muy bien la via, espero siga asi......


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si de echo se ve mejorrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No he visto fotos de como era Grau antes, y nunca he estado por ah? pero no se ve tan mal como la pintan. La v?a expresa le ha ca?do bien parece.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos est?n muy ch?veres. como las conseguiste Francisco??? Andas por Lima???

Ojal? tuvieras mas fotos, esa zona es muy representativa de Lima. Es parte de nuestro diario traj?n, las grandes avenidas y su perpetuo tr?fico.

Muy bueno tu thread


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ha quedado muy bien. Al parecer los carriles destinados al transporte público todavía no se usan.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ha quedado muy bien. Al parecer los carriles destinados al transporte público todavía no se usan.


Me parece que ya estan en uso..........pero Castañeda le ha puesto un candado a la mayoria de empresas y por eso no hay tanta circulacion...............


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, ya están en uso. Y el tránsito por allí es super tranquilo.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

el metropolitano pasara por ahi??? seguro o nosé.......


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, pasará por allí, seguramente una vez que esté terminada la Estación Central. En ese momento la reorganización del tránsito será total. Todo lo que se ve ahora es provisional (incluyendo la rampa de salida de la Vía Expresa hacia la Plaza Grau).


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Realmente ha habido toda una transformación !!!*

Maravilloso ver la Avenida Grau convertida en Vía Expresa... sobretodo el "temible" cruce con la Abancay..


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

Dodiperu said:


> Maravilloso ver la Avenida Grau convertida en Vía Expresa... sobretodo el "temible" cruce con la Abancay..


¬ ¬ ...........


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*MAS FOTOS VER 2DA PARTE*

PARA MAS FOTOS, POR FAVOR VER LA 2DA PARTE


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien, pero esos edificio ya los han limpiado, se nota, porque antes estaban negros, que bien, estoy sorprendido, pero le falta mucho aún.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

sebvill said:


> No he visto fotos de como era Grau antes, y nunca he estado por ah? pero no se ve tan mal como la pintan. La v?a expresa le ha ca?do bien parece.


Era............... imaginate la cantidad de micros y combis de la av. abancay en medio de la actual via (sin zanjon), agregale edificios abandonados y mugrientos, algo (en realidad mucha) de basura en las esquinas, pistas rotas y hasta antes de Andrade, llena de ambulantes (los famosos libreros estaban frente a San Fernando entre otros tantos vendedores informales)..........es una imagen para olvidar


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*ASI ERA!*



nicolaselguera77 said:


> Era............... imaginate la cantidad de micros y combis de la av. abancay en medio de la actual via (sin zanjon), agregale edificios abandonados y mugrientos, algo (en realidad mucha) de basura en las esquinas, pistas rotas y hasta antes de Andrade, llena de ambulantes (los famosos libreros estaban frente a San Fernando entre otros tantos vendedores informales)..........es una imagen para olvidar


SOLO QUE TE FALTO HERMANO, LOS MILES DE LADRONES (EN LIMA SE LES LLAMAN CHOROS) QUE HABIA MAS LA PROSTITUCION DE TODA ESA ZONA.

AHORA ESA ZONA ESTA TOTALMENTE LIBRE DE PROSTITUCION Y PARCIALMENTE LIBRE DE LADRONES!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Donde hay prostitución callejera, hay cantinas y por ende, gente de mal vivir, de veras, y que habrá sido de la carpa Grau????? habrá desaparecido me supongo.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Se ve mucho mejor. Ahora hay alguna otra via expressa en construccion o en projecto en Lima?


----------

